
6 Features Your E-Commerce System Should Have - kieransmith
http://byze.us/p
======
MrSartorial
Some excellent points. I must admit I hadn't thought of abandoned cart
reporting; that's an excellent suggestion. I think that so many sites are
lagging in their ability to categorize products and then to suggestive sell at
the checkout. These are related concepts and both are not very effective.
Development is needed in identifying customer habits to increase up-selling
and cross-selling on many sites. I believe that a new method of grouping items
for quick access is needed as well. With the amount of product that is
available on the internet, even looking for the simplest of things can be an
overly arduous task. By carefully grouping products to appeal to each unique
customer as fast as possible, sales would increase and so would site loyalty.

------
BearOfNH
Good points, but there are even more basic ones. I've been to sites that don't
even have a Search box and could have used one.

Or sometimes the Search box doesn't work well (try entering "allen wrench" to
the Search box on WestMarine.com).

